# diligenter une enquête



## tejure

¿Puede alguien indicarme la traducción de la palabra diligenté en la siguiente frase?

Les autorités ont diligenté une enquête

Merci.


----------



## Kha

Hola,

Diligenter une enquête = hacer investigaciones


----------



## Iroise

Bonjour

"Diligenter" implica una nocion de ORDENAR, MANDAR


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

*Diligenter *: Terme du Palais par lequel on désigne le fait de prendre l’initiative d’une démarche ou d’une procédure. On diligente un appel ou une opposition. (Dictionnaire du droit privé de Serge Braudo)

Ce ne sont pas les autorités qui ont mené l'enquête, je suppose. 

Un saludo


----------



## totor

¿Y por qué no *diligenciar*? Fíjate aquí, Tejure.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Yul

Diligenter une enquête veut dire selon moi faire ou faire faire une étude avec empressement et efficacité.
Je dirais, sans avoir fait trop de recherches à cet effet, que l'adjectif "diligent" est beaucoup plus employé que le verbe "diligenter" particulièrement dans le milieu des affaires.
Yul


----------



## gustavozzz

¡Hola! Me gustaría que alguien me ayudara con la traducción del verbo francés *diligenter*. No lo encuentro por ningún lado.
Les escribo el contexto:

"Estimant l'enfant en danger, je décide, en plaine connaissance de cause, de vous alerter afin que vous *diligentiez* une enquete dans les plus brefs délais"

Es una carta. Perdón por no poner el acento circunflejo en enquete, pero este ordenador no lo acepta. De antemano, gracias.
Saludos,
Gustavo


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Estimando al niño en peligro, decido con pleno conocimiento de causa prevenirle  para que inicie (incoe) una investigación con la mayor brevedad posible.


----------



## fragnol

también "abrir una investigacion".... la traduction litterale du verbe me semble être "diligenciar", mais que je sache elle ne s'utilise pas pour les enquêtes....

A+


----------



## gustavozzz

Muchas gracias MarcosZorrilla y Fragnol!!


----------



## tejure

Merci à tous.


----------



## quethibum

* ¡NUEVA PREGUNTA! *​Hola a todos:
Solo quisiera asegurarme que si uso "investigación diligenciada" en este caso se entendería el significado (he visto el enlace de Totor al DRAE, lo vuelvo a copiar porque el suyo me parece que se ha roto diligenciar)
Es un documento de RR.HH. (¡para variar!) de una empresa:
"Si les faits sont avérés lors de l’enquête interne *diligentée *par le réseau des déontologues, le salarié incriminé s’expose à une sanction disciplinaire pouvant aller jusqu’au licenciement."
Me da la impresión que habría otras maneras más claras de decirlo, pero por el momento se me ocurre nada...
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## totor

Yo creo que se entendería perfectamente, quethibum; solo haría un pequeño cambio, porque los participios son perfectos para el francés pero malos para el castellano.

Yo pondría: 'la encuesta interna que diligenció la red de …'

Aunque también se podría poner: 'que llevó a cabo …'


----------



## quethibum

totor said:


> 'la encuesta interna que diligenció la red de…'


¡Gracias querido totor, me quedo con eso!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

totor said:


> 'que llevó a cabo …'


Me parece mucho mejor.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias Leon, ¡por ir a las carreras no vi la segunda opción!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Un poco tarde pero bueno...

Me hubiera gustado más contexto porque no queda nada claro si esa red de deontólogos *lleva a cabo* la investigación, como se ha propuesto, o la *impulsa*.


----------



## quethibum

Aquí te va lo que ponen poco antes Athos: los "déontologues" en cuestión están "formés à la thématique du harcèlement". Luego ponen que ellos "agissent pour qualifier les faits et garantir la mise en oeuvre de procédures propres à la suppression de ce type d’agissements".


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> Me da la impresión que habría otras maneras más claras de decirlo


Hola, @quethibum. Coincido contigo y diría que tu instinto lingüístico no te falla. 

¿Has considerado “encauzar”?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Acaso también "poner en marcha" o "promover", si coincidimos que el sentido finalmente es ése.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

quethibum said:


> Aquí te va lo que ponen poco antes Athos: los "déontologues" en cuestión están "formés à la thématique du harcèlement". Luego ponen que ellos "agissent pour qualifier les faits et garantir la mise en oeuvre de procédures propres à la suppression de ce type d’agissements".


Gracias. 
Aparte de las propuestas de León, creo que, hace años, hubo otra  muy acertada en este contexto: *incoar*



marcoszorrilla said:


> Estimando al niño en peligro, decido con pleno conocimiento de causa prevenirle  para que inicie (*incoe)* una investigación con la mayor brevedad posible.


----------



## quethibum

Con varias semanas de retraso (desconexión total por vacaciones) ¡gracias a todos! 
Me apunto lo de "incoar" Athos, que me puede servir para otra ocasión.


----------

